# How would you cut this down?



## MrRanger (Aug 11, 2013)

A storm broke the big branch off about 18 months ago and it got hung up in other trees. Then a year later another storm snapped the main trunk off at the same point, but in the opposite direction. It fell to the ground. The break point is about 18' to 20' above the ground.

The concern is that the hung up branch might fall while I am cutting down the trunk. 

One idea is to go up on a ladder and chain the two together with log chain so it can't fall. Then attach a steel cable at the top of the trunk and down to the fallen upper trunk with a come-a-long. Cut the trunk at the bottom for normal felling and winch it over, pulling the hung up branch down with it.

Any other ideas. Or should I call the pros with a bucket truck.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 11, 2013)

That's a accident waiting to happen if you are not experienced, call a pro and let him take the risk. Hit up you tube and search tree accidents, you will find many with the same type of deal and the unfortunate aftermath. The peeps always say after the fact, "I should have hired a pro"


----------



## flashhole (Aug 11, 2013)

If you are comfortable working from a ladder put it on the back side of the break and cut through the break first. Gravity should work to your advantage and drop it straight down away from you. It may still be hung up in the other trees but once disconnected from the main trunk you can drop it (the main trunk) and then tackle the hang up. 

Clear a good spot for the ladder and make sure it is secure.


----------



## Jed1124 (Aug 11, 2013)

Call the pros with a bucket truck. Do not go up on a ladder. That is a hairy tree.


----------



## r0ck1r0ck2 (Aug 11, 2013)

can you get to it with a tractor/truck?


----------



## flashhole (Aug 11, 2013)

Jed, that tree is not that bad. I'm just a homeowner and have tackled much worse than that. If the guy can save a few bucks and is not afraid of trying it I think he should. There's not too much there that can get him into trouble, especially if he stays between the lean and the main trunk.

Again, if you are comfortable working from a ladder you can cut a steep angle into both sides of the leaner, a little bit at a time so you don't get your saw stuck. That thing is not going to defy gravity and jump up over the main trunk and eat you. You will likely have a bigger problem pulling the leaner out of the tangle of the other trees.


----------



## GUTS (Aug 11, 2013)

IMO more info is needed. From what I can see I would back notch and under cut as far out as you can reach above the break. Before that tie a tag line to the trunk about 3 feet from your cut. Have ground man pull at a 90 degree angle away from you when you cut. That way the top can't come back at you. Easy pickings


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 11, 2013)

flashhole said:


> Jed, that tree is not that bad. I'm just a homeowner and have tackled much worse than that. If the guy can save a few bucks and is not afraid of trying it I think he should. There's not too much there that can get him into trouble, especially if he stays between the lean and the main trunk.
> 
> Again, if you are comfortable working from a ladder you can cut a steep angle into both sides of the leaner, a little bit at a time so you don't get your saw stuck. That thing is not going to defy gravity and jump up over the main trunk and eat you. You will likely have a bigger problem pulling the leaner out of the tangle of the other trees.



That is really bad advice. If you will notice on the intro to the arborist 101 forum, it's a chance for beginners to ask the pros, not get bad advice from homeowners. No, the tree will not defy gravity, it will follow the rules of physics. But in many instances a hung tree will roll or slide backwards, especially if some of the limbs are bound under tension. If you go up there and make the cuts flash is suggesting, there is a good chance that but will come backwards far enough to hit the ladder, or just bump and slide down the stump hard enough to dislodge the ladder. Cutting from a ladder is just never a good idea, and making that cut from a ladder is a horrible idea. Yes, lots of homeowners cut lots of trees from ladders every year, and a lot of them end up in the hospital or worse.

As far as the tree goes, I would suggest getting a bullrope or cable on it about 3-4 feet above the break, and using a redirect to protect the vehicle, pull in the direction of the lean. This should finish the break and let the butt end come to rest in the ground. Then, if it is still hung up, you can switch directions of pull and pull it out of the other trees safely, while keeping yourself away from the danger zone. Jeff


----------



## flashhole (Aug 11, 2013)

And physics dictates that if that leaner is cut free from the trunk it will fall to the ground. 

I've been on this very forum numerous times asking advice from folks with more experience than what I have. Over the past 20 years I've tackled dozens of trees like that and have always advocated that you need to keep your wits about you.

If you say physics will win the day please elaborate on the different possibilities that will have that leaner launching upwards and backwards to cause a dangerous situation for someone behind the trunk. If you can't be specific you should not be criticizing others who are offering advice.

Whatcha got?


----------



## Gologit (Aug 11, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> That is really bad advice. If you will notice on the intro to the arborist 101 forum, it's a chance for beginners to ask the pros, not get bad advice from homeowners. No, the tree will not defy gravity, it will follow the rules of physics. But in many instances a hung tree will roll or slide backwards, especially if some of the limbs are bound under tension. If you go up there and make the cuts flash is suggesting, there is a good chance that but will come backwards far enough to hit the ladder, or just bump and slide down the stump hard enough to dislodge the ladder. Cutting from a ladder is just never a good idea, and making that cut from a ladder is a horrible idea. Yes, lots of homeowners cut lots of trees from ladders every year, and a lot of them end up in the hospital or worse.
> 
> As far as the tree goes, I would suggest getting a bullrope or cable on it about 3-4 feet above the break, and using a redirect to protect the vehicle, pull in the direction of the lean. This should finish the break and let the butt end come to rest in the ground. Then, if it is still hung up, you can switch directions of pull and pull it out of the other trees safely, while keeping yourself away from the danger zone. Jeff



This thread started out in Homeowner Helper and I moved it here so the OP could get some advice from professionals.

Flashhole was just responding as a fellow homeowner and he means well but I agree with you on the whole ladder thing...it's not a good idea. Not enough control and nowhere to go if things go wrong.

I don't want to get another ladder/no ladder arguement going but in this particular case I'd leave the ladder at home.


----------



## MrRanger (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I would never go up on a ladder with a chainsaw let alone this high. Because the leaner bent 2 or 3 trees West I am afraid they will want to shove the leaner back East toward the trunk of the tree once the leaner is cut free of the trunk. I can get a tractor to the site. And have considered attaching a long cable to the bottom of the leaner, then tugging on it a little at a 90 degree angle to see if it would break loose. I would have to be careful of whiplash from the cable so I would not want to jerk too hard. I could also just wait and see if it eventually rots and falls on its own. The only problem with that is the top of the leaner will come down across my driveway. Probably at the most inconvenient time.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 11, 2013)

flashhole said:


> And physics dictates that if that leaner is cut free from the trunk it will fall to the ground.
> 
> I've been on this very forum numerous times asking advice from folks with more experience than what I have. Over the past 20 years I've tackled dozens of trees like that and have always advocated that you need to keep your wits about you.
> 
> ...



He's got many years as a professional and probably does "dozens of trees" in the course of an average work week. Your advice was well meant but in this case it wasn't good.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 11, 2013)

Flash, yes it will go down, but it can also come back. It's always hard to predict from pics, but I could see at least two trees that are bowed from the weight of that top. That stored energy will be relased at some point. There is a difference between getting away with a practice a few times, and it being a good practice to reccomend. As I mentioned in my other post, another scenario is the butt will slide down the front of that pole ,vibrating it hard enough to knock the ladder off. Ask any guy that's done hurricane clean up, and he'll tell you if it can happen, it will happen, sooner or later. Jeff


----------



## flashhole (Aug 11, 2013)

I won't respond again.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2013)

lol


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 11, 2013)

If your not a pro then don't mess with it. VERY DANGEROUS!!!
I won't go into details why, just get someone to put it down for you who knows what he is doing, please.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 11, 2013)

Now I got that out here are some details. From this angle the fallen tree look like it has wedged itself into several other trees. There is a compressing load in this system that is pushing the butt towards the stump. If you tried cutting it at the break the tree would likely land in your lap. If you try pulling it down with a truck and it doesn't come down then you have made it even more dangerous for the guy who will be cutting it down. 
There is a way to do it but its still a hazard and I don't want to give you any ideas.
This is preciously the kind of thing that kills amateur.
Don't be a shmo, hire a pro.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2013)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Zale (Aug 11, 2013)

I would just like to reenforce what has been said about ladders. Ladders and tree work are not a good mix. Get on youtube and look at all the videos of homeowners nearly killing themselves. I would suggest hiring someone to deal with this tree.


----------



## isaacvent (Aug 11, 2013)

Zale said:


> I would just like to reenforce what has been said about ladders. Ladders and tree work are not a good mix. Get on youtube and look at all the videos of homeowners nearly killing themselves. I would suggest hiring someone to deal with this tree.



I agree here. Cutting from a ladder is a bad idea almost always. This is a pretty dynamic situation, and the last place you wanna be when you realize "this was a bad idea" is falling from a ladder. Just hire someone to come and get it on the ground safely. It will be cheaper then a broken bone or a saw cut or worse. Good luck


----------



## B Harrison (Aug 11, 2013)

I was thinking a chain around the tree and then yank it off on an angle, and pull it right on out of the tree its leaning in.
I would use a big enough tractor or wench to make sure it works.

It doesn't concern me at all, because I will not be within 50' of it when it comes down.

I am very very comfortable on a ladder and still wouldn't dare work from a ladder here, or even put a ladder against it. Cable chokers pulled over with a rope and snatched off with a heavy machine.


Or you could fall that tree to the left into it knocking it out or making it much worse, but if aimed correctly it would work!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 11, 2013)

Lord, we went from using a ladder to domino falling, I don't know which is worse.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 11, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Lord, we went from using a ladder to domino falling, I don't know which is worse.



Yeah, but domino falling is fun sometimes. Ladders never are.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 11, 2013)

Had a five into one situation after Ike. I pulled it off, but let's just say the thrill is gone after that one. Although I do still enjoy hearing " Five other guys looked at this mess, and wouldn't even bid it." Kinda makes the close easier.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Aug 11, 2013)

*I would cinch a cable just above the break*

run it thru a snatch block attached to the butt of a tree near the trees the top is hung up in, to a tractor to pull the limb away from the stem. Add cable and come-a-long to the side you want the tree to fall toward. In the unlikely eventuality that the stem starts to flex before the limb pulls loose, back off a little then notch and cut the trunk while maintaining a little tension with the tractor and pulling on the come-a-long to bring the trunk down.


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 12, 2013)

there are a lot of ways to put this tree dwn, quickly, easily and safely.. IF you know what you're doing.. of course it could go very badly otherwise..

Cutting from a ladder, very bad idea here as in most cases.. danger however will not be from piece after it falls. earlier post that piece is bound to drop straight to ground is unquestionably correct.. NO Way at that angle could there be any sort of push back able to move the but back to even approach the base of the tree.. Danger cutting from ladder is just that.. losing balance or cntrol of saw.. saw could easily get pinched if you don;t know what you're doing etc.. easy way to get hurt.. (see below vid***)

Secondly there is no reason or need to make the high cut.. set a line from the ground, Aim 90 degrees to the top's direction and notch the trunk at ground level... plunge cut the back cut if you can, trip the back strap, get out of the DZ and pull the tree from a safe distance.. You don't necessarily need to use the plunge, but you do need to be 100% sure to leave enough hinge to hold any push back coming from the top, while making sure you have left the hinge thin enough to go with the pull you have... Plunge allows you to take your time setting up the exact hinge you want and allows for a little better escape time which is recommended here.

*** using ladders for tree work - YouTube (dangers of ladders in tree work)

and a similar situation:
hickory hanger.mov - YouTube

and the first half of this one:
tailgate chain sharpening.mov - YouTube


----------



## OHWC (Aug 12, 2013)

*Not that bad.*

Not as bad as you think but you should get someone who has experience. I will give you a hint though... Probably no need to cut anything on the hanging trunk before winching. Giving a little love correctly it should fall right off its purchase... The rest is up to how you want to proceed.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Aug 12, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Now I got that out here are some details. From this angle the fallen tree look like it has wedged itself into several other trees. There is a compressing load in this system that is pushing the butt towards the stump. If you tried cutting it at the break the tree would likely land in your lap. If you try pulling it down with a truck and it doesn't come down then you have made it even more dangerous for the guy who will be cutting it down.
> There is a way to do it but its still a hazard and I don't want to give you any ideas.
> This is preciously the kind of thing that kills amateur.
> Don't be a shmo, hire a pro.



These type of snags have not only killed amateurs but pros as well.

Murphys suggestin is the way I would do it. If it is not endangering a structure nature will take care of it. If you decide to try it yourself, just take your time and make sure you exit routes cleared in case the tree doesnt do what you expect it to do.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 12, 2013)

No ladders. Most of the HO injury's and death's all have one thing in common........a ladder.


----------



## popwarlick (Aug 12, 2013)

*I don't*

Carry a ladder on my trucks.to many people been hurt or killed on a ladder


----------



## MrRanger (Aug 13, 2013)

*So I used a ladder....*








So I carefully used a ladder just long enough to throw the cable over the branch. I used a 2-ton power puller to try to pull the branch loose from about 30 feet away. But it didn't budge. It must be really jammed in tight. Guess I'll just wait for it to rot and fall.

Thanks for all the advice and suggestions.


----------



## beastmaster (Aug 13, 2013)

Forestry Accident: Bucked tree pivots, killing faller - YouTube

Even pros screw up some times, and they have experience from doing it every day. Wood hanging up can do funny things some times. I don't mean funny ha ha.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 13, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Lord, we went from using a ladder to domino falling, I don't know which is worse.



That's not domino falling. Domino falling is when you have notches and backcuts in several trees just waiting to go. Then you hit the back one with a tree to get the "dominos falling". See Page 22 of the attached manual.


Falling a tree to clear a hanger is common practice in production timber fallling for overcoming hazardous trees. See Page 27.

http://www.worksafebc.com/publicati.../assets/pdf/bc_faller_training_standard_1.pdf
http://www.worksafebc.com/publicati.../assets/pdf/bc_faller_training_standard_2.pdf


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 13, 2013)

BC WetCoast said:


> That's not domino falling. Domino falling is when you have notches and backcuts in several trees just waiting to go. Then you hit the back one with a tree to get the "dominos falling". See Page 22 of the attached manual.
> 
> 
> Falling a tree to clear a hanger is common practice in production timber fallling for overcoming hazardous trees. See Page 27.
> ...



Yes, and I've done both, but neither are practices I'd recommend in the homeowner forum. Jeff


----------



## Iustinian (Aug 14, 2013)

If I was concerned with damaging the other trees in this stand, I would secure the leaning portion in place, back it up with rigging set in other trees and dismantle it piece by piece.

I was not concerned with damaging the other trees in this stand, I would notch and drop it from the ground, and get out of the way because the top of that leaner may come crashing down like a spear or club on the stump.


----------



## Bandit Man (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm finishing a three oak tree trim job for a home owner ladder man tomorrow. The 4" limb that knocked him off his ladder, smashing three vertebrae in his neck, is still laying under the tree. He cannot stand upright for more than five minutes at a time anymore, and is lucky he's not paralyzed doctor said.


----------



## JanThorCro (Aug 14, 2013)

> So I carefully used a ladder just long enough to throw the cable over the branch. I used a 2-ton power puller to try to pull the branch loose from about 30 feet away. But it didn't budge. It must be really jammed in tight. Guess I'll just wait for it to rot and fall.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and suggestions.



You could have easily saved yourself from that very compromising position on the ladder and used a throw line to get that cable around the tree, way safer. In this case it may have been a really good thing that the tree did not come apart, with you that close to the come-a-long AND the tree, when all that stored energy gets released. That come along may have become a Guillotine while you were standing there operating it.

An earlier poster mentioned not being within 50 feet when the attempt to separate them is made. 

If your making a reasonable living, be humble and pay a pro. If your broke, call a teaching arborist offering a class on hazardous tree removal and email them a photo of your tree and ask if they might want to use your tree in an upcoming class. There may even be a full time arborist school near you that may be looking for an interesting field trip.

Glad that tree did not come apart with you that close to it.


----------



## B Harrison (Aug 15, 2013)

MrRanger said:


> So I carefully used a ladder just long enough to throw the cable over the branch. I used a 2-ton power puller to try to pull the branch loose from about 30 feet away. But it didn't budge. It must be really jammed in tight. Guess I'll just wait for it to rot and fall.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and suggestions.



Now do it like Murphy showed you and pull it over just like he pushed his. Or leave it be!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 15, 2013)

MrRanger said:


> So I carefully used a ladder just long enough to throw the cable over the branch. I used a 2-ton power puller to try to pull the branch loose from about 30 feet away. But it didn't budge. It must be really jammed in tight. Guess I'll just wait for it to rot and fall.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and suggestions.



The fact that that rig didn't pull it off the stob says to me that there is some back pressure' and it could jump back when it comes free. I'm glad you didn't go up there on a ladder and start hacking away. Jeff


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 15, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> The fact that that rig didn't pull it off the stob says to me that there is some back pressure' and it could jump back when it comes free. I'm glad you didn't go up there on a ladder and start hacking away. Jeff



I concur. It's pretty clear its loaded and very dangerous.
I do wish everyone would stop giving this guy ideas. 
This is a very dangerous situation.


----------



## 68 Buick (Aug 16, 2013)

I do believe that I agree with the way Murphy suggested and with a cable hooked up this may help but now STOP and let someone with experience finish it up. With that I don't mean experience in using a saw or downing a few trees or watching axeman a couple times. You need someone who has faced this kind of situation before and knows how to react when the situation changes. Good luck and be careful to who ever tackles this.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Aug 17, 2013)

*A two ton come-a-long would be OK for getting a ballanced tree to tip*

but is hardly powerful enough to pull the butt of that limb off the stob.


----------



## bustedup (Aug 17, 2013)

Bro get a pro in don't jack around it'll could seriously hurt ya .....


----------



## JosephArehart (Aug 17, 2013)

If you are not experienced then the Best way is to hire tree removal professionals.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 18, 2013)

And this is what it looks like...

http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/242306.htm


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 18, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> And this is what it looks like...
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/242306.htm



And that is how its done.


----------



## PhilKawasakiuser (Apr 30, 2016)

That ladder looks extremely precarious especially if the tree moves which would likely knock the ladder down as well as anyone standing on it. I don't think I would attempt to do that ever especially on a ladder. You maybe better off just calling a professional and letting them use there experience as well as equipment. I did trim a few mexican palms which had lots of dead branches using a ladder and it was a very slow tedious process and to make it a little easier I used a electric corded saw which did come unplugged since I was a bit worried about a falling frond knocking the saw into me while cutting or down. As a afterthought I think I would have ended up paying about as much or less as I could have made in the time it took to trim one 30 ft palm. Luckily there were no animals living in the mess since it is in the middle of the yard and the dogs keep most wildlife out of the yard. If a rattler fell on me I would have been in trouble. Palms fronds are easy to cut compared to a branch on a hardwood tree. I am certainly not a pro but in my opinion that tree looks a bit suicidal especially when using a long ladder that could easily bounce or twist to where it has nothing to support it.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 30, 2016)

PhilKawasakiuser said:


> That ladder looks extremely precarious especially if the tree moves which would likely knock the ladder down as well as anyone standing on it. I don't think I would attempt to do that ever especially on a ladder. You maybe better off just calling a professional and letting them use there experience as well as equipment. I did trim a few mexican palms which had lots of dead branches using a ladder and it was a very slow tedious process and to make it a little easier I used a electric corded saw which did come unplugged since I was a bit worried about a falling frond knocking the saw into me while cutting or down. As a afterthought I think I would have ended up paying about as much or less as I could have made in the time it took to trim one 30 ft palm. Luckily there were no animals living in the mess since it is in the middle of the yard and the dogs keep most wildlife out of the yard. If a rattler fell on me I would have been in trouble. Palms fronds are easy to cut compared to a branch on a hardwood tree. I am certainly not a pro but in my opinion that tree looks a bit suicidal especially when using a long ladder that could easily bounce or twist to where it has nothing to support it.



OK, are you really FTA?,,,,or his brother?
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 30, 2016)

Wow! I missed this heated debate from years gone by , regrettably.

I am pretty sure I would Murph that out pretty easily myself considering there is nothing to be crushed like a house or a damn fence.

When I come across trees like this and there is a house or fence preventing me from Murphing the ********** out I put a pulley and line in the tip and a pulley and line at the butt, climb the trunk and cut the butt free. Its kinda fun but I don't recommend using a ladder.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 30, 2016)

Is the upper part of the branch too high to get the come along attached to it? Crank the top down to the ground then notch the trunk as if it were to be dropped to a side, 90 degrees to the fall of the branch. Notch it, back cut to weaken and use the come along to tip it and break the holding wood.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 1, 2016)

capetrees said:


> Is the upper part of the branch too high to get the come along attached to it? Crank the top down to the ground then notch the trunk as if it were to be dropped to a side, 90 degrees to the fall of the branch. Notch it, back cut to weaken and use the come along to tip it and break the holding wood.


Tough way to try & make a living there "little league" ^^^ if that's your plan.
Your take home pay won't even take you home on a job cleansing & slashing new right of ways for $200 a mile.
Bullet trees are you friend. Knock it off with another snag you have to fall then fence post the top down.

Absence of a bullet tree....
First cut a small sapling about 12-13ft & make a point on the thinner end. There is hope for yet "little league" you are 100% right on the 90%. Side notch. I stand behind the tree and read the lean and cut waist level and only take your eyes off the top for a split second to level your cut and line up. Don't bend down and see if it's cleaned out...it just not that important.
Backbcut...leave some meat. Walk back, put saw down, pick up stick ...
and push it over. 'N' that's the way she's done. Sometimes the top will come too.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 6, 2016)

<iframe width="988" height="556" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/-qwsG2TRJiU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

This would do it


----------



## ArtB (May 6, 2016)

Old thread but will add that the few dozen times I've had stuff similar to that I put a 100 foot 5/8" wire rope over the top and pull with a tractor or winch, twice the length of what could bounce away.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 6, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> <iframe width="988" height="556" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/-qwsG2TRJiU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> This would do it



Oh, you are alive!
Jeff


----------



## capetrees (May 7, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Tough way to try & make a living there "little league" ^^^ if that's your plan.
> Your take home pay won't even take you home on a job cleansing & slashing new right of ways for $200 a mile.
> Bullet trees are you friend. Knock it off with another snag you have to fall then fence post the top down.
> 
> ...



With that horrid case of wet brain seeming to get worse and worse with every post, it's hard to understand what the hell you're trying to say.

With that, stay away from the bottle when you post next time. It helps all of us.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 7, 2016)

I'll admit mistakes happen Mr. Little league, you're living proof of that. Of course there was a typo on degrees & percentages in my post. Do you have a hard time with big boy terminology? Yeah, I don't touch the bug juice there little league.
I seen what it did to your peanut brain. I can remove that hazard in anywhere from 30 seconds to three minutes without using a pusher tree. Who's the dumb phuck?
I told you before, you have two ears and one mouth, use them in perspective and you could earn the right to be cocky. As it still stands today. I'm the BC West coast faller king of the hill and you are the $hit on my boot so to speak, its not personal, its just a fact. Have a great weekend and nice to see you back.


----------



## capetrees (May 7, 2016)

And quite a modest fella.

Who's full of what?


----------



## grizz55chev (May 7, 2016)

Every situation with hangers is different, this one is hung in multiple spots, not for a novice. Anyone giving a backyard firewood cutter advice on doit yourself tree falling should be ashamed of themselves for not having any common sense. Pay a pro, end of rant.


----------



## treesmith (May 8, 2016)

Pretty sure there are guys on "you twat! tube" that would climb the stick, walk along the top and cut the vertical...

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## IyaMan (May 8, 2016)

Use a very long pole saw. Problem solved.


----------

